# Anyone up for Fantasy Football 2016??



## Myquest55 (Jul 16, 2016)

I love football and have played the free Fantasy games at NFL.com for the last few years - just for fun.  Anyone else play??

My team is the BOXERS:


First year I won my league championship gold.
Second year I won third place.
Last year I totally lost - it was pitiful but I have high hopes for this year!

I don't play in a league with friends because I would rather beat people I didn't know and there are no hard feelings.  I have a few friends that also play - makes interesting weekends!!


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 24, 2016)

The season is up and running!  I made a good show the first week after some drafting tips from a friend's husband.  Second week - not so good.  All my players fell apart.  Made a good start Thursday with the Patriot's kicker making me 9 points.  Hopeful for week 3.

Anyone see the PATRIOTS - TEXANS game on Thursday?  Pats were not supposed to win with a third string quarterback and a wide receiver for back up.  Turned out alright, Pats won 27-0.  Looking forward to Tom Brady's return in week 5.

I have my Patriots banner on the front door - in the middle of SEC country!  Neighbors don't even know who the Patriots are.......


----------



## Myquest55 (Jan 7, 2017)

Ah well, the 2016 Fantasy season is over but was a lot of fun!!  I even won my league championship this year and put a gold trophy in my digital trophy case at NFL.com!  It was all for free and the fun of watching professional football - yay!  

I will be playing again next year - come on along!!

Now, it is time for hockey...................


----------

